# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Dream Guide     Team or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both   of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't     successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting     reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer     sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to     permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the     task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here     because we check. 


Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You     will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited   access   forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.
*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Find an object and break it using any means necessary.

Basic Task ii - Tell a dream character that he/she may have 1 wish granted. What is the wish? Advanced wings if you are able to grant said wish.

Advanced Task i - Find a treasure map, and follow it to the treasure. Dig it up and report what you find. 

Advanced Task ii - Write yourself a note in waking life and set it aside somewhere. Find it in an LD. What does it say?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks to killing, paigeyemps, and Draco77100 for the lucidspiration ^^  ::happy::

----------


## Scionox

Failed on previous TOTM, but will still try this one, might be able to actually complete some unless something in dream distracts me from goals again.  :Cheeky: 
A few questions though: 
1: Does treasure from Advanced I has to be in the ground, what if map leads me to treasure that is in open view for some bizarre reason or in some other object?  :Uhm: 
2: Note from Advanced II has to be handwritten or i can for example leave note on my PC?  ::content::

----------


## Sensei

::shock::  I love all of these. I shall try for one this month.

----------


## Phased

Wish I could do this :S

----------


## Zyangur

Cool ideas  ::D:  . I like the wish and the treasure one...

----------


## Oceandrop

> I love all of these. I shall try for one this month.



Me too :3 Love the basic task ii

----------


## Taffy

Same here, I'm really interested in these, especially the treasure one. Going to think of some creative ways to break thigs for that first basic task.  :wink2:

----------


## Xanous

Yes! I'm excited about this month.

----------


## Zoth

> Wish I could do this :S



Make sure you focus on one, you never know when your first lucid is coming!  :wink2:

----------


## Phased

> Make sure you focus on one, you never know when your first lucid is coming!



I will keep that in mind! Thank you!

----------


## rockonguy

So if you complete any task you will get the orange name etc?
(Not that I really mind having an orange name lol)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yep!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Advanced Task ii - Write yourself a note in waking life and set it aside somewhere. Find it in an LD. What does it say?

I wanna do this  :smiley:

----------


## Rozollo

Very close to Basic Task I





> I become lucidly aware in a basketball court. I see my dad playing and ignore him because I need to destroy something. I decide I will break a basketball goal. I see a basketball in the distance and summon it to me. It flies to my hands which I notice are quite fuzzy. I attempt to spin to ground myself, which starts to move the environment. I stop and look at my hands. I look at the goal imagining me shooting the ball like a cannon to break it and I start to wake.

----------


## Sensei

YAY! Nap gives me basic task I. Could have done basic task 2 had I phrased it different, and actually thought of it.  :tongue2: 


This is a link to my DJ (click here!) and here is the specific dream:


*Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 



I am back at the beach, but this time I am on the beach, I can't find my wife... Think... Aha! it is cold and she went inside. The weather follows my lead as I run up the slope back to the army base. It starts snowing! I don't feel the cold, but I stabilize. I walk up to the glass, now covered in ice. _Basic TOTM!_ I think, break something! I slam my fists into the glass and think about how strong I am in dreams and how fragile the glass should be since it is frozen. So it shatters into a million pieces. WOOT! I stand next to my wife. She is still a little frustrated because of the last dream. Still don't know why she would be mad at me.I have flashes of a dream that might have happened before all these dreams. I am still unsure of it, so I left it out. She is also frustrated that I broke the glass. She said she wanted to go somewhere warmer. I tell her "You can have anything you want and you choose to go anywhere warmer?" A little frustrated she says "yes". I tell her "I can teleport her there." _Crap!_ I think _I need to teleport someone else, not just myself... this could be difficult._ I shut off all the lights and the whole place goes dark (yes, the sky too) I keep rubbing my hands together and keep stabilizing. Warm place! Agrobah! 
600324-agrabah2_super.jpg
KABLAMPH! We are here. She thinks that I was being sarcastic about this and looks angry at me (my real wife would have been a lot happier  ::D: ). I turn the light off. Happy with myself that I had transported two people, but also extremely thirsty, so I didn't want to go there either. I turned the lights off and couldn't think of any place to go. I started losing the dream and just rubbing my hands together wasn't doing it, I needed light and a place to go. I created some fire in my hands and lit the infinite void that we were floating in. She asks if I can just change the settings. I think that I could just put my right hand in front of me and create a menu like in Sword Art Online... Sword Art Online! Aha! We pop up there in all its animated glory. I start walking and notice someone breathing in my ear... hmmm. I wake up.
sword-art-online-1-590x331.jpg

My wife is blowing in my ear accidentally, we fell asleep pretty close. I look up and watch the TV. It is a game where they seem to be pulling out numbers at random and ROFL pops up. The host decides to do this and starts rolling on the floor laughing. Interesting. Then I wake up.




It makes more sense if you read the 2 LDs before it, which are in the link I provided.  :wink2:

----------


## CharlesD

Since I've been on here, I will have more lucids at the beginning of a month, probably because I have these tasks on my mind before I go to sleep.

----------


## Xanous

I got basic i and advanced ii done.  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _basic i_: 








> after I feel stable I notice the room is brightly lit and vivid. I look up and see our old boxy awkward looking TV. I smile and think this would be something to break. I sit up and punch the screen but its solid and hurts my hand a little. I try again with the same effect. This time I think to aim beyond the screen and really follow through. My hand just phases into it. I give up and look around for something else to break. I see an empty beer bottle on top of the TV. Perfect! Thanks SubC! I step back and throw the bottle hard into the TV screen. The bottle shatters into a million pieces and makes a really nice and clean glass-breaking sound. Satisfied I walk out the front door.



another one for fun





> I find the sign to be annoying so push my shoulder into until it tips over and crashes on its back. I hear an electronic short circuit and the light goes out. Ha! I broke two things.








*Spoiler* for _advanced ii_: 








> I transition out of bed with a little difficulty but manage. It's always really dark in my room so I hurry out. I pause by my door. We have a couple of bookcases immediately to the left full of books in waking life. This is where I placed the note for TOTM. I look for the spot but don't see it right away. The room is dark but there is somehow a night light behind the bookcases shining through. I notice several books are missing but that doesn't matter now. I look and find the folded sheet computer paper. My wife had written something without me knowing what it was before hand. I wanted to add a little spin to it. I pick up the paper and examine. It looks exactly the same. I open it.
> 
> To my surprise it was just a bunch of gibberish. I really focused on it and tried to make sense of it but it was just a string of letters and numbers on two lines. I thought to memorize it. I committed the first bit to memory but thought, "Whats the point?" It read something like this:
> 
> S312F65FT689SDH
> FT3489FG8923VF8
> 
> That's my the password to my account! Wait no. It's not. I'm ok.
> 
> I just look at the paper incredulously. I say, "What the crap?.... Ah shit." I think to try and force it to make sense but really I was satisfied enough to have done the TOTM. I drop the paper and move on.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh my god you so freaking rock Xanous!! What did your wife actually put on the note irl?

Congrats to Brandon as well! I'm jealous, I want to break something too haha

----------


## Xanous

> Oh my god you so freaking rock Xanous!! What did your wife actually put on the note irl?
> 
> Congrats to Brandon as well! I'm jealous, I want to break something to haha



Thanks  ::D:  

Oh I forgot to mention that. I looked after I woke up. It read, "You're a sexy beast!"   ::lol::

----------


## PostScript99

Lucky me, I got the first one on the night of March 1st, without even reading this post until today! This breaks a two week dry spell for me!  ::D:  



*Spoiler* for _Basic Task I_: 



I'm about to be abducted by couple of people from a UFO cult and I'm having some trouble believing that a flying saucer would actually appear. A small flying disk, the size of a small homemade hovercraft suddenly appears, flashing bright purple and green lights. It hits me pretty quickly that this can't be real. I turn my back, and the DCs and the UFO disappear. I decide to appraise the detail around me, and since it was indistinguishable from real life I decided to write it up as a 10. But then I suddenly think, if it's a 10 how do I know that I'm really dreaming? A voice suddenly intrudes upon my mind and says, "You'll know when you wake up, trust me." I'm suddenly teleported inside my own house, in the dining room, when I remember one of my personal dream goals, telekinesis. A few objects on the table appear to be silverware at first, but degenerate into colored plastic blocks upon closer examination. Imagining a force coming from my eyes, I lift one of the objects off the table and smash it against the table, breaking it, and break the others by knocking them over. Excited, I tried it on similar objects around the house, only to dismayed that the telekinetic force simply diverged around most of them. 

My duration is horrible, I know. I need to work on that.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I got the "wish" Basic Task of the Month!  I failed to properly grant the wish for advanced wings but I gave it a shot.  The DC whose wish I was trying to grant was very intriguing, too, so this task led me in a very cool direction.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task II_: 



Through the window behind them, I see a downtown skyline backlit by the sunset.  I somehow feel like this is _her_ city.  I'm not intimidated by her, but I am _impressed_ by her.  I may be the king in this world, but she's somebody important too.  A crime boss?  The city's mayor?

"I can grant you one wish," I say.  "You tell me what you want and I'll do it."

Without hesitating, she says, "Can you grant me a kiss from _any_ DC that I want?"  (_Yes_, she said "DC"!)

"Definitely.  I can do that."

"Okay," she says.  "I want a kiss from Brad Pitt."  She says it like a challenge.

The straightforwardness of the request amuses me.  I nod, extending my hand to the right to try the "handshake" summoning trick that I used to summon Xanous a few dreams back.  I imagine that Brad Pitt is standing just a bit off to the side and is now reaching forward to shake my hand.  There's just a slight pause and then _something_ slithers into my hand that feels like a cold, wriggling fish.  It feels disgusting and I hope that Brad Pitt just has a really weak handshake.

I turn to look at what I've got and see that I've somehow latched onto the elbow of a woman that was walking by.  I let go of her elbow and she walks away, seemingly oblivious to what just happened.  I wonder why her elbow was so gross.




The dream: The Wish - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Zoth

Judging by the number of people that already completed it, basic task i is looking famous. I also want to break free :x

----------


## OpheliaBlue

We got a regular _Break_fast Club going on here

----------


## azoller1

i will definitely try all of these tonight, and maybe i can get my first LD along with it, thanks for the ideas

----------


## CharlesD

Had a few seconds of lucidity, started to decide on a task to try, and woke up because I was sleeping on my arm weird and it went numb.  Going to go back to sleep in a bit and see if something happens.

----------


## Ginsan

I am just starting to have more lucids so I don't think I will take a shot at the advanced ones. The basic tasks are simple and fun. Although they could become a lot more complicated than the advanced one. By 'any means necessary' I already get all of these insane ideas and granting a wish can be done in so many grand ways.. I can't wait to get those advanced wings  :tongue2:

----------


## The Sandman

Hi. I DID IT!  ::D:  I asked a DC to tell me a wish and I would grant it. I couldn't conjure a box of "Perfect Pancake" but I offered and tried.  ::D:  Please check it out.
#52 ToTM March 2013 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats! I'm glad folks are having fun getting these tasks. And in just the first week!

----------


## CharlesD

I just got the first basic and was on my way (I think) to an advanced when I woke up.  Anyway, here's what happened.

I was sitting at a desk in what appeared to be an office setting with other desks around and people working.  I then noticed that I had no clothes on and that's what triggered lucidity.  I remembered that I had been awakened by a driver calling around 6:00 am so it had to be after 6:00 and I was worried that I might not have much time before waking up.  I got up and walked out of the room into a corridor and a staircase.  The whole place was furnished like an expensive hotel.  I was trying to think of something to do when I remembered the tasks and I said, "I need to find something to break before I wake up, and I'd like to find that treasure.

Then I noticed a potted plant in a ceramic vase sitting on a little end table.  I thought that there should be a treasure map inside that vase so I picked it up and threw it against the wall, where it shattered into several small pieces.  I went to the debris and saw two scraps of paper and a Bible.  My first thought was to pick up the Bible and read Matthew 6:19-21, the passage about storing up your treasure in heaven, but then I thought, "I bet that's not the kind of treasure they're looking for to complete this task."  So I was about to see if one of the scraps of paper was a map and I woke up.

----------


## Scionox

Was pretty close to doing Basic task I, i know it's not hard but i decided to do it in little bit more complicated way that includes transformation.  :Cheeky:

----------


## she

[SPOILER]Some people stood near my fence and made something with it. I went out , counting fingers. It was difficult because then i decided make RC all became grey. I had six fingers, so i went through the fence thinking about object to break. I saw several paper-packs from juice. I step on one of them, thinking how i destroy it but it was like from iron. I tried with other pack, but it was like from iron too. I was upset and saw an old granny. I went to her and said - today i'll grant your wish. The old woman had kind eyes and looked at me. I lost awarenes and became a DC. I took part in some show. Somebody touched me - it was that old woman - and she asked - how about my wish, dear? I answered - sorry, granny, i have already lost my awareness))))))) And i didn't remembered that a moment ago i was a dreamer)))))) [/SPOILER]

----------


## Graywolf

Ooh, all of these sound fun!  I'll try the basic goals tonight.

EDIT: I was so exhausted last night that I fell asleep before I could even do a MILD.  ::roll:: 

Then once I woke up, I re-entered the dream with a WILD but had already forgotten about the dream goals. :V

----------


## KnightDreamer

Not sure if i completed it or not but I'll post what happened.
After being in the dream for a while just following the story line I decided to try the basic task of the month to break something. So I was walking and I saw a huge table or piano made out of white blocks / bricks. I then activated my TK by saying something like "I have TK now so the should be easy" With the TK activated I held out my arms pretty wide and as i brought them back together quickly i crushed the front half of the piano and it turned to white rubble. Then i pulled the second half towards me and did the same thing. After that there was a tiny piece left and I realized something was coming for me so decided to mask myself by creating some white dust from the tiny piece. First i held out my hand in a fist and as I shouted"Dessimilate" or something like that, I flung my fingers open real fast. However nothing happened. I thought the dream / SubC didn't fully know how that command should work so i pictured it in my mind saying something about particles and then tried again. This time the piece exploded into white dust and rushed to conceal me as I fled.

----------


## woblybil

Yay, Some new mischief for me to get into,
Advanced II looks like the only challenge, This is gonna take serious work.. I have left myself notes on the computer before and always there is something missing, Like a mouse or keyboard so I run it by thought and when I do find something I can seldom read it.......

----------


## azoller1

Did the basic task I, used a superpower to blow up some dirt it was fun, it's in my DJ entry

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I finally joined the BREAKfast Club!!  ::happy::  Got an advanced one too. Struggled a bit at the start. *Whole Dream.*





> I looked immediately at the night stand (which occasionally has an empty or nearly empty wine glass). I remembered that there wasn't one last night irl, but I hoped there would be one there if I LDed and sure enough, there was my favorite stemless white wine glass. I picked it up and chucked it at the wall, and it shattered. Though with not much noise.
> 
> I went to the bedroom door, and it was locked, so I had to unlock it before I could open it. Duh, I know, but still funny that I actually had to do that. I was blind in my left eye, still a little wobbly, and feeling like I might lose the dream. So I just shouted "more lucidity and clarity" and told myself that I don't have eyeballs or eyelids right now. All my vision is a huge panoramic movie screen. My vision got to a functional 80% I'd say.
> 
> I continued to the kitchen, and literally ran like a school girl to the little piece of paper under the olive oil. I was so happy that it was there! In real life, I had written:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## KnightDreamer

Had a go at the second advanced task and the first TOTY. Here's the DJ entry. Subscribe and like if you like  :smiley: 
TK, Flinstones, this close to Rome - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Bubble

Attempted Basic Task I. Does getting frustrated and ripping it to shreds count?

Here's what happened:

There are tons of people milling around. The dad from my prior dream is grilling food, and there are a bunch of fat guys in tank tops drinking beer out of a cooler. There is a little girl in a purple swim suit playing with the sand. She has a toy shovel and those little plastic sand castle molds, and she's making a castle. She has white-blonde hair that curls in little ringlets around her ears, and blue eyes. She looks like she's maybe 3 or 4, and she's adorable. There is also a black and white Border Collie lying on a red and white checkered blanket next to a guy in a t-shirt and his kids. The dog is panting, because it's hot outside.

The swimming hole has a tall, metal slide where you can slide into the water. The sky above, unlike 99% of my lucids, is vivid blue and brilliantly clear - this is a hot summer day, probably July or even August.

I clap my hands together and yell out loud "YES! Finally!" I immediately run up to the dog and pet her. Her fur is thick and somewhat coarse. I scratch between her ears. She's very friendly, and enjoys the attention. As I scratch her behind the ears, I recall my lucid task.

"I need to destroy something right away!" I tell the dog. I had decided on Simple Task I, which was to destroy an object by any means.

I look around. One of the first things I see is the little girl's sand castle mold, but even thought she's a dream character I feel kind of bad about that. I see a plastic drinking cup with Vash the Stampede on the side of it (I haven't watched anime since the 90s, I don't know where that came from) but decide it's too solid/not interesting. There's an array of picnic stuff - plates, cookware, food, etc. I settle on the one thing that I feel is out of place: an empty carton of half & half.

I point at it and try to make it explode. Nothing happens. I get angry and pick it up and throw it, yelling, "This is MY dream!" It still does not explode. I chase after it, scoop it up, and tear it into several pieces. I begin to throw the pieces at the two fat guys who are sitting in plastic lawn chairs and drinking beer. They think this is hilarious.

It was my 4th (or 5th?) dream of the night - the whole dream journal entry is here: Lucid Task of the Month Attempt: The Cook Out

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I say it counts, +1 for tossing the shreds at the fat guys  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

Completed one of the basic tasks:

*I Got a Job*
I am in a computer data center. I have a job here. It is time to run the nightly backups. There is one of the backups that I don't know how to run yet. One of my coworkers leads me back to the data center to the appropriate server. There is a tape drive there and my coworker has the appropriate tape for the backup. She shows me where a series of the tapes needs to be inserted. She inserts the first sequence and I insert the second sequence. I look around the place to see where the rest of the servers are. I ask my coworker about them. She says we keep servers secure for many other companies. I see servers with names on them I don't recognize. I see a server marked Abstergo. I do a double take at that. I ask my coworker if that is for real. She says they all are real. I decide that is too weird. I do a reality check by pinching my nose and I can still breathe. This is a dream. I find this annoying since I'd thought I had a job finally. I think about what I want to do. I think about the task if the month to break stuff. I could trash the Abstergo server. I pull the tower of CPUs over with a crash. My coworker asks what I am doing. I tell her I'm giving Abstergo a headache... damn Templars... She asks if I'm crazy and picks up one of the fallen CPUs. She seems relieved that it is still plugged in and working. I pick up one of the other CPUs and slam it to the ground. My coworker says she is going home. When pissed off Abstergo people arrive she will be somewhere else. Oh, and I am sooooo fired. And I'll have a bunch of pissed off Abstergo people after me... what am I working for, the Assassins? Pissed off Templars after me... I tell her that's nothing new. Great, she says... a fucking Assassin in the data center. She says smash away, she quits. I smash a second Abstergo server before I wake.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Great, she says... a fucking Assassin in the data center. She says smash away, she quits. I smash a second Abstergo server before I wake.



Ahaaa, nice  ::chuckle:: 

Isn't breaking stuff fun?!?!?  ::happy::

----------


## she

WILD  :smiley: I became count fingers, i didn't see them and they appeared! Soon the picture became clear. I was on some party. Tables and chairs were outdoors. And there were a lot of laughing people. I saw plastic chair and became to break it with my foot. I was breaking it with my mind and with my foot. When i destroyed the chair, i went through the portal to my house to read the note. But i  found myself in my friend's house. I made another portal and found myself in mine. I  went to the shelf and found the note. I remembered what i had  written in real, but there were different and unconnected words. Like * effective clock blue* I tried to read it once more, but words were in english, not in russian! I gave up it and tried to went to real, but couldn't. I tried several times. no result. So  i just walking till lost awareness.

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

I can probably do all of these, but I need to lucid dream first..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay she, congrats!

Interesting how the words went back and forth from russian to english. What did your note say originally, in real life?

----------


## she

In real life : *send my greetings to my grandma*. (8 of march - international women day and in russia its great party and people even don't work this day)

----------


## PostScript99

Darn it, I can't find that note anywhere! I've been flying everywhere looking for it and trying to summon it, but to no avail. *sigh*... :Sad:

----------


## Bubble

> Darn it, I can't find that note anywhere! I've been flying everywhere looking for it and trying to summon it, but to no avail. *sigh*...



Have you checked your pocket?  :;-):

----------


## Percent

ok, I was suppose to message about the december TOTM, but that was december so forget it. I like basic 1; I think it's so tricky because the mind tends to make things as stable as the dreamer is in the dream. so it takes some major control to brake something lol. still, i hope to make the cut. one question for whoever wants to answer: if I manage to do one of the TOTMs, i get to be apart of the task group and an orange name, or is it just one of the two, and what happens if I accomplish all the tasks? the Tasks look very interesting and fun so I'm excited to try.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> ok, I was suppose to message about the december TOTM, but that was december so forget it. I like basic 1; I think it's so tricky because the mind tends to make things as stable as the dreamer is in the dream. so it takes some major control to brake something lol. still, i hope to make the cut. one question for whoever wants to answer: if I manage to do one of the TOTMs, i get to be apart of the task group and an orange name, or is it just one of the two, and what happens if I accomplish all the tasks? the Tasks look very interesting and fun so I'm excited to try.



You only need to get one task to have the orange name and access to the task club, and a set of wings. Nothing really special happens if you get ALL the tasks, aside from a double set of wings. If you want more glory, get all the TOTY and your name will be orange all year, plus task club access all year. And major bragging rights  :wink2:

----------


## PostScript99

> Have you checked your pocket?



Lol, I didn't even think about that. I'll try again!  :smiley:

----------


## azoller1

how the heck do you do the last one? lol...seems manageable

----------


## Fungus

I did the second basic task! I think.

I was dragging along a dc for some reason and we needed to hide, there was a corridor with seven pink doors so I opened one and didn't like it, it was a bedroom with some people in it. I opened another one and it was a small bathroom. Here I became lucid because I realized I was satisfied with how my subconscious me had designed the bathroom. I grabbed the dc's chin and pushed him into the tiled wall and asked him, "What is your whish? Come on, what is it?". He didn't answer me though only stared at me with a derpy face, still counts though right?

Maybe I should be nicer to my dream characters... but what's the fun in that?

----------


## TehDalek

I was in a sort of half lucid, I knew I was dreaming, I just didn't care to stabilize(Really need to work on that). I just needed to do some tasks. 
My first goal was breaking a television that would hide my waking life note. I hit it with all my might with an object, and it did not break. I threw a few other objects at it and it still did not break. I was kinda looking for my bat to swing at it, but I felt I should move on to the next task in mind. I grabbed the note off of the back of the television(You didn't think I really put it inside, did you?), and started reading it. The sticky note was exactly like my waking life one to a tee, scribbles and all. It explained what tasks I needed to do in this dream: Break television to find note(You should have done that just now), now go grant someone's wish!" I was really not too into the dream after this. I got involved with the dream and did not think about what was going on. I knew I was not awake, but I didn't do anything to say I wasn't. When the dream ended I was doing something my cousin asked, and I found my bat. I grabbed the bat, but got distracted with something else. I noticed the dream ending, but I couldn't focus on the task at hand. I started drifting from what I thought was a dream and waking life, as if I was watching television then ended up inside as an example. I was like watching what was going on around me, but still in the dream. I woke myself up and ended up in my bed.
(I had earlier parts of the dream that included a camp-like environment mixed with what I felt was an old mc server I used to play. I had accidentally broken a window and a swing, but these don't count since it wasn't in a lucid.)
So I failed basic I, but completed advanced II =3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good job you two!

Fungus: yeah it counts as basic because you just needed to remember to ask it, regardless what they answer (oh don't answer  :tongue2:  ).

TehDalek: Really cool that your note was just like irl. That's really tough for some people. I'm sure you'll break something in the next dream. And what a great idea using the note as a TOTM reminder. Clever.

----------


## Fungus

Yaaay, I did it! TOTM are a really good idea, a good way to improve dream control. Now on to the real fun task: BREAKING THINGS XD

----------


## PennyRoyal

I got really close to completing the basic task of the month a short while ago. 

I became lucid and rushed outside with the intent to break something. Conveniently right outside the door was a porcelain animal that I own IWL and I approached it to knock it over on the bricks below and shatter it. I had my arm out and I was just about to push it over when I suddenly became worried that I might NOT be in a dream and didn't want to REALLY break it if that was the case. I went to RC again and woke up.

So close!! Next time I'll remember how I got sucked into my emotions when I had already confirmed that I was in a dream and just start breaking everything  :tongue2:

----------


## Stalthdan

...
I'd say I'd have a go at basic task II, but I can't even recall my dreams properly, let alone get a lucid dream.   ::|:

----------


## florodude

I had my first lucid dream last night!  And instead of going and doing everything cool, I decided to do the monthly challenge!  I found my crush as a DC and asked her what her wish was.  She said it was for me to ask her out, and I did. Thus granting it.  Sadly, I lost lucidity soon afterwards.  But pretty cool first expirience!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I had my first lucid dream last night!  And instead of going and doing everything cool, I decided to do the monthly challenge!  I found my crush as a DC and asked her what her wish was.  She said it was for me to ask her out, and I did. Thus granting it.  Sadly, I lost lucidity soon afterwards.  But pretty cool first expirience!



WOW! What a way to kick things off man, congrats!!

----------


## florodude

Especially since in the non lucid part of the dream she told me she didn't like me and had a thing with another guy.

----------


## PostScript99

And the note was in my pocket after all....


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



I am playing an arcade game called "The Key", which is a little game where if you can put the key through the slot, you push something valuable out, such as an ipod or a 3DS. I play it and end up winning a deluxe handheld Tetris game. I didn't recall it was one of the prizes being offered, so I did a RC, but my hand looked exactly the same as it did in real life. I knew that couldn't be right, so I tried again. This time, the head, life, and love lines on my hand were completely missing. So, with perfect confidence that it was a dream, I walked out my house out onto the front yard. A DC kid was playing with a rubber ball, and bouncing it against the wall, and he asked me, "Do you think we should be quieter?". I said, "No, this isn't real, this is a dream, so it doesn't matter." He then asked me "If this isn't real, then what's your definition of reality?" I shrug my shoulders and walk away, remembering that I had a note to find. All of a sudden the dream goes black, but I'm still there. I rip a note out of my left pocket, after unsuccessfully searching my right, but it's so dark I can't read it. I recalled something from the 'Post your reaction when you become lucid' thread, something about "anchoring yourself to the dream by touching something", so I grab onto a tree and everything comes back into focus, with the DC now bouncing the ball loudly against the window. 

The sticky note was not written by me, but I was looking for it, and when I opened it it seemed like a normal sticky note, but it grew to the size of a piece of paper and read:

"When in the course of.....dissolve the political bands....powers of the earth..." (When in the course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume, among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the laws of Nature and Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind require that they declare the causes which impel the to the separation.) Wow, I am such a nerd.

And underneath, in crisscrossing lattices it read something like this:

derp headphones taekwondo tetris treble guitar LOL penguins turtles 

Oh, and the note originally read:

Use roads Penn and May (in Vietnamese)


After reading the note, I realized it might not count, since I didn't write it, so I fished into my left back pocket, which was empty, and my last pocket, which had a piece of paper which I knew was the old scoresheet from an academic team meet that I had written my note on. 

I look at it, and where the names should be written, it was blank, and where the note should have been written there was nothing. Oh well, at least I found it.

I walk back over to the DC,who now has friends, and he asks me to "Show him your moves," and points to a shorter DC. Now, I decide it's a great time to see if DCs are really invincible or not, so I try some basic Jujitsu on him. After a particularly violent technique in which I locked his elbow and pushed him towards the floor before suddenly wrenching his arm in the other direction, he lay screaming in agony. It does hurt, but it shouldn't have hurt that much. I kind of felt sorry for him, though.

At this point, I wake up and realize that in the real world, I've only had five hours of sleep, and I go back to sleep with no further misadventures.




I'm sad to see all my efforts were in vain.  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

No it's just a little difficult to administrate on my phone in the car.  :wink2:

----------


## Narwhal

Took me three attempts, but I had a lucid. I only did the basic task i though, I don't know why I didn't even try the others, guess I got distracted by trying to fly.  ::D: 

Heres the dream journal entry : 3/22/13 - Fences/Impaled by rake/Alien landing - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Managed the basic task ii in DILD form:





> I was dreaming about being at work, and I had to go get something off one of the aisles really quick, so I ran. As I was running, I felt like there was a possibility that I was dreaming and could maybe even fly. So I jumped up as I ran, and took to flight. YAY lucid. I flew for a bit then remembered the basic task ii for this month. Fortunately the store was filled with DCs: team members and customers. I saw Alice (from the cashiers) walking away from me with another girl. I said "Hey Alice!" She turned around and looked at me, then turned into a random black girl.. weird. Anyway, I asked her "If you had one wish, what would it be?" She took a long time to answer, and I was afraid I was going to get a mute, brain-dead DC on this one. Finally she said, "I wish someone would make me my sandwich." So I grabbed her hand and said "Alrighty then!" Good thing this dream happened at work and there was a sandwich station. We went to the pre-made sandwich section, and I told her to pick one. She just couldn't. After a few suggestions, I finally picked up a tuna sandwich and said to her, "Oooo, look at this one, it's tuna! Doesn't it look goooood?" And I shoved it into her hand. Then I woke up.



I then went on to have a couple more lucids. I seem to have them in 3's alot these days. *Whole Dream*.

----------


## CharlesD

So I have this treasure thing in my mind and I've had a couple close calls.  Last night I had an incredibly long lucid, woke up and rolled over, and then went right back into the same dream.

I was watching a movie with a friend, not a movie that really exists, and there were people running around a desolate desert landscape.  The next thing I know my friend and I were in the landscape and we were flying above it.  My friend said, "Hey, we're flying."  I replied that was because it was a dream and we could do anything.  I was immediately thinking of this treasure thing and my friend said that if we really could do anything that he'd like to go to the moon.  I said something about having to find a treasure and he said that we could find that on the moon.  

So I suggested that we should just head that way since we were already flying, but the control wasn't too good and the moon never seemed to get any bigger in the sky and we couldn't get out of the atmosphere.  We landed and I was thinking that we needed some kind of spacecraft to get there and that was when I looked not the sky and saw some airplanes flying over.  The sky was clear and the planes were very small, but it was one of those clear days where you can see the shape of the plane up there.  Then I noticed that a couple of them weren't planes but had the shape of the Enterprise from Star Trek.  I was thinking we could get to the moon on one of those if we had a way of getting on board and then I thought that if those were what they looked like we could get beamed up.  

Right when I had that thought I noticed that I was wearing something else next to my watch and I spoke into it that we needed to get beamed on board and it happened.  Everything went blank for about two seconds and they we found ourselves in the transporter room on one of these Star Trek ships.  I said we wanted to get to the moon and a guy said there was a shuttle leaving in a few minutes, so we got on board a shuttle which was kind of like a large flying bus in a way, and this thing took us to the moon. 

Now I was expecting to see the desolate empty moon but instead I saw that there was development everywhere, giant resorts under domes and people were walking about outside the domes with space suits on.  At this point I'm still thinking about the treasure map task so I go about looking for a map.  We went into an area that looked like a shopping mall and there was a gift shop.  No treasure maps in the gift shop.  I was wandering around looking for a map when I woke up.

I was only awake long enough to roll over and go back to sleep and I find myself immediately in the same dream but back on the ground looking up at the Star Trek ships in the sky and this time with a different friend.  I looked at him and said, "I'm in a dream, so anything goes.  You want to go to the moon?"  He said, "Whatever, it's your dream."  So we went through the same process of getting beamed up and taking a shuttle to the moon, and it's the same as I left it in the previous dream with the other friend.  We went looking for a treasure map and found one this time with the big old red X and everything.  I thought I was getting somewhere this time and we studied the map and figured out the X was pretty far away.  Luckily there was some sort of public transit system that went between the different domes and we were going to board this thing when I woke up again, this time for good.  Each of these dreams, if you can call them separate dreams or one with a little interruption, was fairly long and incredibly detailed.  Although I didn't actually find the treasure, I had a blast with the situations that were popping up.  I never lost the lucidity but I never really tried to change much either because the scenarios were kind of fun.  I guess I'll try for that treasure the next time, or maybe I can pick up the same dream and find it on the moon.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Epic attempt man, I'm impressed. Hope you grab that booty the next time.

Also real quick, is your location supposed to say "Cncinnati" or is it a typo?  :tongue2:

----------


## CharlesD

It's a typo.  I need to fix that.

----------


## TehDalek

I completed basic task II as well :3

I had done a DEILD because I was unsatisfied with my previous dream(non-lucid but had control). I found myself in a location I can not remember. I made sure I was lucid by doing a nose plug and it worked. I decided it was an excellent time to add clarity. So I just said clarity over and over and it appeared to work. I then stepped outside and tried flying. I failed quite badly. I never made it more than 4-5 feet of the ground. It was nothing more than a high jump. Also, it was nighttime.
I went into my parents' room and saw my dad. I then told him I would grant a wish of his. He then said he wished I was born without a shirt. Typical troll dad. I told him the wish was granted, then said the reason no change was made was because I was already born without a shirt. I gave him a second chance for another wish, and he wished for clowns to always wear pants, and the town to have sewers. I said done and done, nothing really to grant. I then asked him to grant my wish. I wished for 100% control in my dreams, and he started messing with some quarters. He was flipping them, as if to make a decision. I felt the dream was closing, so I told him to hurry up and either grant it or say no, but the dream ended shortly after without an answer.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay good job! I'm glad to see a bunch of folks getting these tasks this month. January and February were a little slow.

Great work everyone  ::happy::

----------


## Scionox

M. Bison "Yes Yes!" Widescreen HD reupload - YouTube
Finally done it! Only slightly went the way i planned it, but still, success!  ::banana:: 
DJ entry is coming once i write it properly from keywords, i'll edit post for link.  :smiley: 

Edit: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...success-44824/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

can't wait to read it, and congrats!

----------


## Scionox

Done!  ::happy::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oooo, I like that you broke something with your hand, instead of just chucking something at the wall. You've inspired me to try that, especially since you were able to break a glass window without a single cut. In fact you grew a couple fingers if I remember correctly  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

3/23       
3:45pm      (a 2 bagger)
I laid down for a nap thinking about another challenge and lay there dreaming I was starting to dream and something bit me on the butt and made me jump right out of myself leaving my shell behind.  I sat up on the edge of the bed facing the computer which is in another room and then remembered this task and looked for something to break and saw a pile of CD's sitting on the corner and tried to break one, It wouldn't break so I put it in a drawer with the edge sticking up and slammed the drawer shut on it and it exploded in silver dust with red sparks flying past my face. Then I thought about my flying bet with "Yuppie" so I collected the trash bag beside the desk and went outside thru the already open doorway to a warm summer evening although it was snowing when I laid down. I flew the bag out to the dumpster about half a football field away, I usually need some object however small to fly with so that was the bet, I dropped it in the dumpster and flew unaided back over my car to whoosh the dust and leaves off it and then on back to the house and it started to fade going in the door so I decided to put what I had on the recorder.
I didn't lose much lucidity after the way it started  :tongue2:

----------


## poptartian121

I think I may have gotten Basic Task i, but recall was a mess what with me waking up every hour. Stupid disease. Why can't you just go away.

----------


## Bubble

SO CLOSE on one of the Advanced tasks, but I didn't make it  ::|: 

An excerpt from this morning's journal, Treasure Hunting With Dwarves:

I decide to go treasure hunting. I reach into my back pocket - for some reason, I'm wearing a skirt with pockets - and feel around for a map. I feel crumpled paper and tug. I pull out a sheet of notebook paper, folded in half several times, and unfold it. There is a map on it, scribbled in blue pen, but I can't read what it says. It also has little pictures. I decide that I need to go find a dream character who CAN read it, and if I'm going to treasure hunt, I'm going to do it in style - which means having a whole group of treasure hunters with me.

I walk toward the food court - well, an archway I have decided is the food court. The floor slopes downward between it in a ramp, heading underground. I can see tables in the distance. I decide that's kind of boring and want it to be something more exciting. As I approach, it morphs into a Viking style beer hall. I'm pretty satisfied - this is definitely more fun.

I enter the beer hall, which is smokey and full of warriors eating and drinking. There is an empty space in the middle with a fire-pit that looks like it's used by entertainers - wrestlers, musicians, etc. The benches on either side are elevated on steps, sort of like bleachers, so everybody can see. Nobody is performing right now, though.

I see a group of 5 or 6 Tolkein-style Dwarves over to one side. They look like they're having a pretty good time. I approach them and introduce myself. Their leader is a pretty buff looking Dwarf. He has long, thick braided brown hair and is wearing a sort of heavy brown leather harness that has what looks like a lion's mane stitched around the neck and shoulders. He greets me respectfully:
"I am Lokmin, son of (I can't remember his dad's name)." He thumps his chest (which is more Roman, I guess, but whatever).
I hold out my treasure map. "I've found a map to potential treasure, but it might be dangerous."
The Dwarves deliberate over my wrinkled sheet of notebook paper, making sounds of interest and approval. Lokmin looks like he's about to make the decision to follow me...

But unfortunately, we never got to find the treasure. I live near an airport - one of the EXTREMELY LOUD jets that I LOATHE flies overhead, waking me up and ending my lucid dream.

----------


## woblybil

Nothing in the note task for me I don't think, I tried every conceivable way and it just wont fizz. I put it on the computer screen and left it up overnight and I had no Idea even what I wrote on it in my dream, it wasn't there at all. I put it on the toilet tank and it wasn't there. I put it on the desk and then folded it up and held it in my hand sleeping and nothing, Finally in desperation I wrote it on my hand and still nothing although I did have a really cool looking hand with crooked stubby fingers but for some reason I couldn't count them.
 I think prolly no two people are going to be anywhere near the same on this quest........

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I think prolly no two people are going to be anywhere near the same on this quest........



Man, you ain't just whistlin' Dixie!

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Hi Everyone I haven't been on this forum for quite a while but am very interested in partaking in these tasks.*
This is a Lucid from my Dream Journal I had on the 16th of this Month....Basic Task 1. 

I realise I'm dreaming and want to test Telekinesis like in the film Chronicle, I've toyed with it before but could only get smaller things to levitate.*
I'm inside a house and see a metal bin, the type we used to have at school and I put my hand out towards it and think lift, which it does.*
I then slowly clench my open hand into a fist and the bin starts to warp and crush in a very realistic way.*
I drop the bin and go outside where I see a pick up truck so put both *hands out this time and think lift which again it does.*
I start to slowly clench my hands into fists and it starts to crush but only the weaker parts of the truck like the edges of the windows and grill, things like that.
I think it's not going to work like this so start pulling my arms together slowly as well as clenching my fists and the truck starts to crush, big time.
It concertinas all the way down the sides, the windows blow out and it feels very realistic and feels very cool too.*
I crush it to a big sort of ball shape and let it fall in front of me.*
I then push it to feel the weight and it's very heavy like it should be.*

I go into a pub and look at the pool table.
I then lift 2 pool balls from it and using the same technique start to crush them.*
They crack at first, then as I clench my fists tightly they shatter into a thousand pieces.*

----------


## Scionox

Had a good and lengthy lucid dream but completely forgot about advanced TOTM for some reason, oh well, guess i'll start preparing for next TOTMs and the competition.  ::zzz::

----------


## Graywolf

I understand it's too late for it to mean much _now_, when it's going to be April in just a couple hours, but I forgot to mention that I did the second beginner goal the other night!

I wrote down that dream physically so I don't have it on my DV dream journal, but basically I was in a group of refugees and we were journeying to a safe place after our previous settlement had been bombed.  The sun had just set under the trees and the sky on that side was red, yellow and orange.  I remembered about the goal and approached someone in the group, and said something like, "hey...if you could have anything, what's your greatest wish in the whole world?"

They looked at me and said, "well, honestly.. you."

I was quite surprised  :Oops:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ready Your Recall Y'all!! April tasks are a'comming..

----------

